# bis das si cito das



## Dublabla

*Salvete~!!*

One question firmly fixed in my head make me feel so bad....



> BIS DAS SI CITO DAS : "If you give quickly, you give twice".


Literally speaking, Latin Proverb like "Bis das si cito das" 
means "If you give quickly, you give twice".

Actually, It's beyond me what exacltly this proverb means....

(And I also want to know where this citation derives from)

"My fisrt poor attemt is that it might imply "We need to support other people or give them helps very discreetly.......BUT I'M NOT SURE OF)

Hope somebody will help me.


----------



## Kevin Beach

Horace: Sententiae


    Rumor volat
    Me non amat
    Bis das, si cito das
    Si vales, valeo


----------



## Hamlet2508

Dublabla said:


> Literally speaking, Latin Proverb like "Bis das si cito das"
> means "If you give quickly, you give twice".


 

_It means that you give twice(as much) if you give (whatever it is) quickly (without agonizing about it)_

_prompt relief will do as much good as twice the sum at a future period (cf.Bartleby) _

(And I also want to know where this citation derives from)
_Credited to Publilius Syrus, a Latin writer of maxims, who flourished in the 1st century BC. He was an Assyrian who was brought as a slave to Italy._

regards,
hamlet


----------



## Dublabla

Could you make that more simplified?? I can hardly understand that sentece.
_prompt relief will do as much good as twice the sum at a future period (cf.Bartleby) _


----------



## Flaminius

If you are starving, *Dublabla*, you would probably appreciate a piece of bread ten seconds after you ask for it more than a full-course meal that you have to wait an hour.


----------



## Hamlet2508

Dublabla said:


> Could you make that more simplified?? I can hardly understand that sentece.
> _prompt relief will do as much good as twice the sum at a future period (cf.Bartleby) _
> This is just another way of going about the translation,assuming that if you offer someone *immediate* (financial,etc.) help this will amount to twice as much help at some point in future


I'm sorry,Dublaba,this was only meant as a point of reference since I assumed you were familiar with Bartleby's Quotations.
As I am not yet allowed to post any links this was the only way I could think of to give you another link which is quite worth looking into.
regards,
Hamlet


----------

